# California Adaptability - Interior Stairs



## MHoff (Jun 6, 2017)

We are designing a multifamily apartment complex (20 units over 3 stories) comprised of dwelling units with floor plans that include elevation changes inside the units with stairs (limited to 3 stair treads).  (We have also designed an ADA compliant floor plan without elevation changes that can be constructed on the ground floor to meet Accessibility requirements.)

My question relates to the "Adaptability" requirement in the CBC.  It defines "Adaptable" as: 

"Adaptable Dwelling Unit. An accessible dwelling unit within a covered multifamily building as designed with elements and spaces allowing the dwelling unit to be adapted or adjusted to accommodate the user."

The DSA advisory on this definition states: "*Advisory Definition of ADAPTABLE. *This term means that elements can be modified or adjusted to accommodate the needs of a specific user.  As part of the initial design and construction, for example, structural backing would be provided for the later installation of grab bars, base cabinets under kitchen sinks would be removable without the use of specialized tools or specialized knowledge, or countertops would be repositionable." 

Question:  According to this definition and interpretation, would the interior stairs of each dwelling unit be required to be made "adaptable" in order to allow access to the full unit by a wheelchair?  In other words, if a resident asked to make a unit adaptable on the first floor that was not ADA compliant, would we have to remove the stairs or provide code compliant ramps to facilitate their access to all parts of the unit?


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 6, 2017)

Is the building beeing constructed with an elevator? if so, then 1102A3.2 would require all features on the first floors of each unit to be on an accessible route.
an 18 - 21" rise could be accommodated by a platform or LULA lift, or even a rail lift at a later time.
Also, consider a closet on the first floor that could be converted to a residential elevator within the unit?
If no elevator it becomes a horse of a different color.


----------



## MHoff (Jun 6, 2017)

The building serving the dwelling units will not include an elevator (3 story walkup).  With respect to the accessibility of those standard units, your ideas are very good (future retrofit with LULA lift, etc) and I think that solves the elevation change issue.

As a follow up question, does "adaptable" by default require that a wheelchair can freely access the bathroom in an adapted unit? These are very small units and by design the bathroom could not easily be adapted to allow for a wheelchair to enter and maneuver.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 6, 2017)

If I can't "pee" in my unit, what good is it to me? Just how small are you trying to "get by" with?
Do it European style and make every inch count, take a 30 x 48 rectangle and play with it, not every bathroom needs to be rectangular.
By very small just what do you mean? <300 sq. ft per floor?


----------

